

IP Law Makes You an Asshole - blackhole
http://blackhole12.blogspot.com/2012/05/ip-law-makes-you-asshole.html

======
bediger4000
Ha ha. Perhaps this is a manifestation of a broader principle, another
instance of which is Conway's Law
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conway%27s_law>): _organizations which design
systems ... are constrained to produce designs which are copies of the
communication structures of these organizations._

I reckon this would be the reverse: the communications structure of a system
("IP" law) is a copy of the organization of the people who created it.

------
koide
Ideas should be free, implementations shouldn't. As long as I'm not using the
actual implementation of whatever I created for my employer, I should be free
to use the idea of what I created for any otherwise legal purpose.

After all, isn't everything 90% perspiration?

Now we just need to define exactly what constitutes implementation.

